
Motion Stills – Create Beautiful GIFs from Live Photos - hektik
https://research.googleblog.com/2016/06/motion-stills-create-beautiful-gifs.html
======
cloudwalking
Some posted here:
[https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/motionstill/](https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/motionstill/)

